# Thought ya’ll might find this interesting....



## jmharris23 (Aug 23, 2019)

https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-ta...s-and-agnostics-know-the-most-about-religion/


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I cant help but wonder if this will cause the "A/As cant know anything about God" crowd to rethink their argument.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 23, 2019)

Interesting. I just took it and got 12/15 right.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 23, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> I cant help but wonder if this will cause the "A/As cant know anything about God" crowd to rethink their argument.


Facts and reality are overruled by beliefs and feelings.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 30, 2019)

jollyroger said:


> This is a really interesting article. I don't know that I agree with the conclusion though. But I'm just coming at it from personal experiences of course. Being agnostic to it all myself, I don't know that it's relevant to me. Maybe this is more apt to an atheist point of view.


I didn't get the impression that it was apt to any particular point of view 
I understood the "conclusions" to be merely an overview of the results not any personal conclusions.
Did I miss something?


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 31, 2019)

So, where is this 15 question quiz?


----------

